# Pile of Pots



## myingling (Dec 18, 2014)

Between deer hunting and with the weather being in the 30s and 40s Figured well it was still a bit warm I would get some extra calls turned up and have a little stock pile on hand for the January push on calls

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TMAC (Dec 18, 2014)

Busy man. Nice calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice calls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 18, 2014)

Careful... someone might try to rob you. They're stealing copper around here like crazy haha.

Nice looking bunch of calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome looking calls Mike! What are you using to burn the rings in the bottom?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Super Mike, nice job again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes the copper is not cheap LOL ,,,, Barry I got old screw driver I got cut for makin oring groves ,,,I just stick it in bottom give little turn

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2014)

I say, I say Mike. That is a super pile of Pots.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 19, 2014)

Mike's been a busy little beaver.

Great looking batch of callers!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

